# Pimp my Early Rider Belter 16



## Bastian_77 (8. November 2017)

Seit ein paar Tagen haben wir für unseren kleinen ein 16" Belter Trial und da würd ich gerne noch ein paar Dinge ändern ....

1. fand ich die reifen etwas zu schmal, hab also direkt mal Schwalbe Mad Mike in 2,125 geordert. Schwerer sind sie und passen so gerade hinten in den Rahmen rein. Aber am Seilu der Bremse schleifen sie etwas. Kann man die Riehmen mit 1 oder 2 Zähnen mehr kaufen ?

2. Pedale - hab Kinderplattformpedale geholt wo der Schuh in der Breite komplett drauf passt

3. wir haben hier schon ein paar Hügel zum überwinden, wäre so eine Automatix eine gute Lösung, die Bringt  ja leider schon Gewicht mit ... und wo finde ich die mit Riemenantrieb ?


----------



## joglo (8. November 2017)

hört sich gut an, aber vielleicht könntest Du ja mal ein paar Bilder machen und posten damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (8. November 2017)




----------



## davedave (8. November 2017)

Hallo

Hatte schon jemand erfolg beim umbau auf eine automatix??


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2017)

sind bissi zu Fett die Reifen, oder? evtl. die Stollen hi. einkürzen.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch gerade so ein Teil hier rumstehen und bin am überlegen, was sich besser lösen ließe. Vier Monate Zeit habe ich dafür. 

Wenigstens Steuersatz, Lenker Sattelklemme tauschen ist gesetzt. Das hatte ich am 12"-Runner schon gemacht, der aktuell auf 14"-Rädern steht. Kurbel wenigstens schwarz machen, ob sie leichter geht ... mal sehen. 

Aber tatsächlich bin ich am Überlegen, ob sich der Umbau auf Scheibenbremsen lohnen könnte - also eventuell neue Gabel (irgendein China-Carbon - gleich mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme), neuer LRS, Bremsaufnahme an den Rahmen. Wenn man hier sieht, wie knapp das mit dicken Reifen an den Bremsen zugeht, hat man direkt schon einen Grund gefunden, warum das nötig sein könnte. 

Am Vorderrad ist das ganze am unkompliziertesten, zumal, wenn man in Kauf nimmt, die Gabel eh zu tauschen. Aber am Hinterrad habe ich derzeit noch keine gute Idee. Habe aber auch den Zahnkranz dort noch nicht demontiert und daher keinen Plan, ob sich dort vielleicht eine Trial-Hinterradnabe verbauen ließe. Vom Maß her könnte das grad gehen. Umbau auf Automatix wäre natürlich auch eine Variante... hmmm...


----------



## Bastian_77 (2. Dezember 2017)

Also, Scheibe macht das ganze denke ich mal wieder schwerer, zumal ich bei der Größe dafür noch keinen Grund sehe. Es gäbe den Rahmen ja auch mit scheiben zu kaufen ;-) Komplett mit Hope wiegt das Rad 300gr mehr. 

Was versprichst du dir von einer Trailnabe ? 

Ich hab an der Bremse hinten den Gummischutz ab gemacht und seit dem keine schleifenden Geräusch gehabt. So von dem was ich sehe federn die Reifen ganz gut. 

Was ich noch überlege - umbau auf normale Kette. Wir hatten es einmal von 2 Ausflügen in den Wald das Matsch im Riemen war uns sich nix mehr drehen lies. Positiver nebenefekt wäre das man mit einem Halflink das Rad etwas besser an die Bremse anpassen könnte....

Was versprichst du dir von Steuersatz und Lenker ?

Leichtere Gabel mit V-Brake ?

Immer hermit den Links ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Dezember 2017)

Nunja, die Hope ist ja auch nicht gerade für Leichtbau berühmt. Ich hab die Einzelteile noch nicht gewogen, aber leicht ist die verbaute Tektro auch nicht. Aber klar, in Summe kommt 'ne leichte Scheibenbremse (um die 450 g komplett) schwerer als 'ne leichte Felgenbremse, zumal sich der Vorteil leichterer Felgen hier nicht im selben Maß realisieren lässt wie bei großen Rädern. Für Scheibenbremsen sprechen einfach die geringen Bedienkräfte.

Steuersatz, Lenker, Sattelklemme werden aus optischen, technischen und natürlich aus Gewichtsgründen getauscht. Die original verbauten sind sackschwer und nicht schön. Hatte ich schon am 12"-Runner ersetzt.

Von einer Trial-Hinterradnabe verspreche ich mir, dass sie in den Rahmen passt, schöner, vielleicht sogar leichter ist und  ggfs. eben auch 'ne Aufnahme für eine Bremsscheibe hat.

*Edit*: Habe die Tektro mal auf die Waage gelegt. Samt Sockel sind das etwas über 600 g, die da zusammen kommen. Das bietet einiges an Potential zum Verbau einer leichten Scheibenbremse ohne oder mit nur geringem Mehrgewicht.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Dezember 2017)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Leichtere Gabel mit V-Brake ? Immer hermit den Links.


Sieh mal in diesen Thread, da wird viel in China bestellt:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-16zoll-von-null-beginnend.854403/


----------



## jonnydarocca (14. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leute!

Mein Sohn heizt nun schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Bike durch Wald und Flur, 
nach all den Kilometern, ist nun aber einiges verschlissen.

Die Lager in VR/HR Freilauf und das Innenlager sind durch.
Und mit durch meine ich absolut fertig!

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung, wo es Ersatz gibt und was für ein Werkzeug für
das Innenlager benötigt wird?

Gruß, Jo


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich meine, das ist ein normales BSA-ISIS-Innenlager mit 118 mm Welle. Ein ordinäres Shimano-Innenlager-Werkzeug passt hier.
Für den hinteren Freilauf gibts spezielle Tools. Sieh mal in 'nem Shop nach, der Trial-Biketeile führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (14. Dezember 2017)

Wie lange ist er damit denn schon unterwegs ?


----------



## jonnydarocca (14. Dezember 2017)

Ein BSA ISIS Innenlager ist es nicht, zwar sieht es ähnlich aus, 
allerdings ist die Verzahnung nur ca. 5mm lang und das normale Werkzeug passt nicht.
Habe bei Early Rider angefragt, muss nun herausfinden, ob es Version V2,3, oder 4 ist...
Das Problem mit dem Freilauf ist, dass es ein umgearbeiteter Odyssey BMX Freilauf mit nem 13er Ritzel ist.
Das Ritzel wurde entfernt und die Scheibe für den Riemen aufgebracht.
Das Werkzeug zum Abziehen kostet 7€, aber kann man die Lager einfach Tauschen oder die
Riemenscheibe auf einen neuen Freilauf setzen???

Mein Sohn fährt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren damit.
Vorher ist die Tochter von meinem Cousin damit gefahren.
Das Rad ist jetzt um 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir hat das Shimano-Innenlagerwerkzeug zur Demontage gereicht. Die Verzahnung ist mit mir auch länger als 5 mm, glaube ich. Müsste aber noch mal nachsehen, das Teil liegt aktuell demontiert in der Werkstatt. Wenn sich unsere Belter tatsächlich derart unterscheiden, ist das Tuning natürlich auch ein wenig ein Glücksspiel. Was bei dem einen funktioniert, passt bei dem anderen womöglich gar nicht.


----------



## jonnydarocca (15. Dezember 2017)

Moin!
Es ist doch ein Standard BSA ISIS Innenlager, nur sind rechts und links Hülsen auf die Welle gepresst, die ich nicht runter bekomme.
Wegen der Hülse passt das Werkzeug auch nicht. 
Ich gucke mal nach einem anderen Werkzeug mit mehr Platz im inneren.

Wird schon!


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Dezember 2017)

Das alles war bei meinem Belter nicht der Fall. Kann aber sein, dass es jünger ist als deines.


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. Dezember 2017)

gibts davon ein Bild, nur soaus Neugier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (10. Januar 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenigstens Steuersatz, Lenker Sattelklemme tauschen ist gesetzt. Das hatte ich am 12"-Runner schon gemacht, der aktuell auf 14"-Rädern steht. Kurbel wenigstens schwarz machen, ob sie leichter geht ... mal sehen.



Bist du da schon weiter gekommen ? Ich würd ja gerne etwas tunen und fummelm am rad, kosten darf das halt nicht viel. War ja schon teuer genug. Zum Sommer hin kommt ein euer Lenker, leichter Riser aus Carbon vermutlich.




zr0wrk schrieb:


> Steuersatz, Lenker, Sattelklemme werden aus optischen, technischen und natürlich aus Gewichtsgründen getauscht. Die original verbauten sind sackschwer und nicht schön. Hatte ich schon am 12"-Runner ersetzt.



Was hast du da verbaut und was hat es gebracht ?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Januar 2018)

Steuersatz und Vorbau von KCNC. Schön bunt und für Kinderräder imho gerade richtig. Gebracht hat das verhältnismäßig viel, denn die Originalteile sind wirklich schwer. Habe gerade noch mal in den alten Thread gesehen, da habe ich geschätzt, dass der Umbau des Steuersatzes schon 70 g gebracht hat. Müsste aber noch mal konkret nachsehen oder -wiegen. Für das T16 wollte ich eh mal 'ne Teileliste hochladen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (10. Januar 2018)

das wär cool, da es bei uns täglich benutzt wird kann nicht mal so zerlegt rumleigen - das gibt ärger vom Sohnemann ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Februar 2018)

So, ich bin mit meinem Vorhaben immerhin mal soweit gekommen, dass ich Ausfallenden mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen (IS) besorgt habe, die eigentlich für ein T20 gedacht sind, aber vernünftigerweise auch am T16 passen. Die Dropouts ohne Bremssattelaufnahmen sind bei den beiden Modellen identisch.

Nun bin ich am verzweifeln, was die Nabe angeht. Naben mit 116 mm Einbaubreite und 6-Loch-Bremsscheibenaufnahme gibt es reichlich. Aber alle, die ich bisher gefunden habe, haben ein 1,37" x 24TPI-Gewinde für den Freilauf. Das ist zwar an Trialbikes und für BMX-Ritzel der am meisten verbreitete Standard, aber Early Rider hat sich entschlossen, Nabe und Freilauf-Zahnscheibe mit einem "kleinen BMX-Gewinde", also M30x1 zu versehen.

Nun habe ich in beide Richtungen recherchiert. Eine bezahlbare Freilauf-Zahnscheibe mit 22T und 1,37"-Gewinde habe ich dabei ebensowenig gefunden wie eine 116-mm-Nabe mit Bremsaufnahme und M30-Gewinde. Sollte der Umbau also an dieser Stelle scheitern? Das wäre wirklich ärgerlich.

Hat irgendwer irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Februar 2018)

So, hier mal die versprochene Teileliste. Kann sein, dass es hier allmählich vorwärts geht.

Im Moment ist alles noch original. Die Hinterradnabe hat mir ja Sorgen bereitet, aber da zeichnet sich eine Lösung ab. Getauscht werden also Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe + hoffentlich Bremsen und Naben. Ob ich die originalen Felgen behalte, weiß ich noch nicht, mit den neuen Naben habe ich aber ohnehin die Situation, dass ich kürzere Speichen brauchen werde, denn die Flansche werden mit Scheibenbremsen natürlich größer. Das Innenlager bietet auch noch Potential zur Gewichtsreduktion, aber da muss ich erst mal sehen, zu welchem Preis man wo ein leichteres haben kann.


----------



## johnnyra (13. März 2018)

Hi,
könntest du freundlicherweise mal messen, wie breit deine Reifen wirklich sind. Ich habe jetzt den 2018er Belter 16 Urban vor mir und wollte da eigentlich 50 mm breite Big Apple (16 x 2,0) einbauen. Aber der Zollstock kommt zwischen den Kettenstreben mal gerade so auf 51 mm an der breitesten Stelle. Oder sind die Rahmen bei den Trail-Modellen anders? Glaube ich ja nicht.

Übrigens: die HR Nabe scheint einen kurzen Shimano-Freilaufkörper drauf zu haben und ist 120 mm breit.
MfG Johnny


----------



## zr0wrk (13. März 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, unterscheiden sich Trail- und Urban-Modelle nur in der Bereifung. Zumindest ist das bei den 12"- und 14"-Modellen so. Da das T16 derzeit demontiert ist und die Reifen ohne Luft sind, ist da momentan jede Messung sinnlos. Kann aber gern mal die dicken Reifen auf dem Trail Runner 14" messen. Das sind die original von Early Rider verbauten Teile. 

Die Hinterradnabe hat einen "kleinen BMX-Freilaufkörper" mit M30x1-Feingewinde. Sie ist nicht 120 mm breit, sondern (mit Endkappen) 116 mm (ein nicht unübliches Trial-Maß), die Achse selbst hat bei mir 127 mm, also auf beiden Seiten etwa 5 mm Überstand.


----------



## johnnyra (13. März 2018)

Meine Bitte, die Reifenbreite zu messen ging eher in Richtung @ehmm?? , der ja 16 x 2,125 Reifen dran hat.

@zr0wrk zur Nabe kann ich dir nur meinen Eindruck wiedergeben. Hinter dem Gates Ritzel sieht man die typische Verzahnung eines Freilaufes nach Shimano-Art und fixiert ist das Ritzel von vorn mit einem Verschlussring. Bei BMX Naben ist der Freilauf doch Teil des Ritzels und nicht der Nabe. Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## zr0wrk (13. März 2018)

johnnyra schrieb:


> Bei BMX Naben ist der Freilauf doch Teil des Ritzels und nicht der Nabe.


Die Riemenscheibe ("Ritzel") ist auf einen geschraubten Freilauf verbaut, die Einheit aus beidem wird mittels eines solchen Freilaufabziehers von der Nabe geholt. Darunter ist ein Feingewinde M30x1. Ich kann das ja mal fotografieren. 

Den Freilauf und das "Ritzel" auch noch auseinanderzunehmen, hilft wahrscheinlich nicht weiter, wobei ich aktuell auch gar nicht wüsste, wie ich da vorgehen sollte.


----------



## johnnyra (13. März 2018)

schau mal in mein Fotoalbum im Ordner Basteln. Die roten Pfeile zeigen auf die Freilaufverzahnung hinter der Riemenscheibe (danke für die Korrektur) bzw. auf die Werkzeugaufnahme des Lockringes. Wie eingangs gesagt, aktuelles Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (13. März 2018)

johnnyra schrieb:


> schau mal in mein Fotoalbum im Ordner Basteln.(...)


Ah, alles klar. Das sieht bei mir wirklich ganz anders aus. Keine Ahnung, von wann das Bike ist.


----------



## johnnyra (13. März 2018)

Da kann die Einbaubreite ja vielleicht doch auch anders sein.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. März 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar. Das sieht bei mir wirklich ganz anders aus. Keine Ahnung, von wann das Bike ist.


----------



## Bastian_77 (13. März 2018)

Ich versuch morgen mal die Reifenbreite zu messen ... ;-)


----------



## johnnyra (13. März 2018)

oh ja, da freue ich mich.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. März 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ich versuch morgen mal die Reifenbreite zu messen ... ;-)


Das war vor 14 Tagen.


----------



## johnnyra (27. März 2018)

Hat er auch gemacht und sicher nur vergessen, es nochmal hier zu schreiben.
Fazit: 49 mm an der breitesten Stelle.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. März 2018)

Das ist ja etwas überraschend, vermarktet werden sie als 57-305.


----------



## johnnyra (29. März 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das ist ja etwas überraschend, vermarktet werden sie als 57-305.



ja das hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber anders würden die nicht in den Hinterbau passen... Wer weiß, wie die Hersteller das messen, vielleicht mit einer 3 cm breiten Felge.

Der Schwalbe Big Apple 16x2.0 (50-305), der mit dem alten Profil, kommt auf 44 mm Breite und wiegt 394 g. Der passt also auch hinten problemlos. Die originalen Innova 16x1.5 (40-305) messen knapp 38 mm und wiegen bei mir 452 und 431 g (beide neu). Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass ein leichter 26x2,0 MTB-Reifen unter 500g auf die Wage bringt, sind die 16 Zöller echt bleischwer... OK dafür kosten sie auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2018)

So, nachdem ich hier im Thread immer mal wieder rumgewildert habe, habe ich angesichts ernstzunehmender Entwicklungen mal einen eigenen Thread zum Thema aufgemacht: Auf- bzw. Umbaufaden: Early Rider 16" Belter


----------



## Bastian_77 (9. April 2018)

Hat jemand in sein 16" Belter schon mal eine Sram Automatix eingebaut ? An sich finde ich die Sache ja cool, etwas langesamer im Wlad unterwegs und aufm Flachen einfach etwas schneller .... aber das Gewicht .....


----------



## Sebulba (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen! Unser Junior hat seit Ostern ein Belter Urban und fährt seitdem fast täglich damit. Allerdings rutscht er immer wieder mal vom Pedal ab, der Grip ist meiner Meinung nach zu gering. Hat hierzu jemand schon nachgebessert bzw. einen Tip? Das Pedal sollte nicht länger sein als das Original, da die Bodenfreiheit in Schräglage nicht leiden soll. Fürs Erste habe ich einige Streifen Griptape aufgeklebt, die werden aber vermutlich nicht sehr lange halten...


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juli 2018)

Schuhe mit weicheren Sohlen? Der Punkt ist ja häufig, dass Pins wegen der Verletzungsgefahr nicht gewollt sind. Dann haben die Pedale natürlich weniger Grip. 

Ich habe diese Pedale aus China montiert, glaube aber, die sind in Punkto Grip vergleichbar:
http://s.aliexpress.com/m2iY7nYB?


----------



## Sebulba (15. Juli 2018)

Ja, das mit den Pins verstehe ich... Eine raue Oberfläche wäre mir am Liebsten. Mit Griptape funktioniert prima, mal sehen wie lange es hält.


----------



## ralph_r (15. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen! Nachdem ich jetzt mal alle Early Rider Aufbau Threads hier im Forum gelesen habe, habe ich noch eine Frage zur Hinterradnabe. Ich würde diese gerne überholen, da die Lager defekt sind. Den passenden Freilauf Abzieher (mit den vier Nasen) habe ich bereits bestellt. Nur frage ich mich was ich noch für Lager benötige und wo ich die bekomme? Gibt es den Freilauf nur komplett neu (und wenn ja, wo?). Ich habe nur einen Schweizer Vertrieb gefunden...
Und nutzt ihr einen alten Riemen zum blockieren? Mit der Kettenpeitsche komme ich da ja nicht weiter. 
Sorry für den Post in diesem Thread, aber ich wollte deswegen keinen Neuen aufmachen!
Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2018)

Sieht deine Nabe aus wie meine aus Post #30?

Dann wird das mit dem Freilauf etwas schwieriger, denn soweit ich weiß, ist der so nirgendwo zu kaufen (aber vielleicht kann man bei Early Rider oder einem ihrer Generalvertreter nachfragen). @jonnydarocca hatte rausgefunden, was Early Rider da gemacht hat (Post #13), es handelt sich demnach um einen Odyssey-Freilauf (M30x1, 13T), bei dem das Ritzel durch die Riemenscheibe ersetzt wurde. Diesen Feilauf kannst du freilich einzeln kaufen, kostet ca. 20,- EUR, dann müsstest du nur die Riemenscheibe vom alten Freilauf runter bekommen. Mit dem BMX-Abzieher, den du bald haben wirst, nimmst du aber nur den kompletten Freilauf von der Nabe. Das sieht dann aus, wie oben gezeigt, Freilauf und Riemenscheibe ("Ritzel") sind dann immer noch verbunden.

Blockieren musst du da nichts, da ja der Freilauf auf der Nabe verschraubt ist, und sich das "Ritzel" auf dem Freilauf bewegt. Am besten spannt man das Werkzeug in einen festen Schraubstock, setzt den Freilauf samt Laufrad auf das Werkzeug und dreht am Rad (links herum).

Danach könntest du die Kappen von der Achse ziehen, die Lager aus der Nabe schlagen und einfach messen. Ich nehme an, da werden keine exotischen Teile verbaut sein.

Um im Freilauf selbst aktiv zu werden, müsstet du wohl mit einem Stiftschlüssel oder einem Ritzelabnehmer in den beiden gegenüberliegenden Löchern den Verschlussring lösen, der die Riemenscheibe auf dem Freilauf fixiert. Auch hier musst du imho nichts blockieren, denn der Ring sollte auf den Freilaufkörper geschraubt sein, nicht aufs Ritzel. Ich *vermute* das alles aber nur, weil ich es nicht gemacht und auch noch nicht gesehen habe. Was dich dort drin erwartet, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, wäre aber daran interessiert, es zu erfahren, falls du das machst. Aber eigentlich ist das dasselbe, wie ein Ritzel auf einem Freilauf zu wechseln, ist also vorgesehen.


----------



## 19chris84 (9. April 2019)

Hey

Muss den thread mal aus der Versenkung holen. Hab ein early rider t16 erstanden. Jetzt wollte ich dem Teil neue Pedale gönnen. Allerdings passen weder 1/2" noch 9/16". Was für ein Standart ist das?

Hab mal die Schraube zum einstellen der kurbellänge rausgeschraubt. Diese musst einen Durchmesser von 13,5mm. 9/16" misst 14mm. 

Mfg Chris


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2019)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Allerdings passen weder 1/2" noch 9/16". Was für ein Standart ist das?


Darüber habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht. Die ersten Pedale, die ich gekauft habe, haben gepasst. Sahen den original verbauten Teilen aber auch *sehr* ähnlich.


> Hab mal die Schraube zum Einstellen der Kurbellänge rausgeschraubt. Diese musst einen Durchmesser von 13,5mm. 9/16" misst 14mm.


Keine Ahnung, wovon du redest. Die Kurbel ist bei unserem auf einem ISIS-Innenlager mit 119 mm Wellenlänge montiert. Alles Standard. Welche "Kurbellänge" soll man da mit welcher Schraube einstellen können?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2019)

Hat jemand die Maße von den Steuersatzlagern?
Bei uns geht der Steuersatz ziemlich rau, denke daß der Vorbesitzer zu arg angezogen hat ..


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2019)

Wie meinste? Das sind ja Kugeln, die in 'nem Käfig laufen. Willst du den Steuersatz wechseln oder tatsächlich diese Käfige ersetzen? Wenn solche Lager hinüber sind, liegt das doch meistens an den Laufflächen der Lagerschalen und Konusse.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2019)

Kann nicht reingucken, da das Rad gerade nicht verfügbar.
Ging davon aus, daß normale, gedichtete Lager drin sind, wie man die vom MTB auch kennt. Dann werde ich doch in einen kompletten Steuersatz investieren müssen...


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2019)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kann nicht reingucken, da das Rad gerade nicht verfügbar.
> Ging davon aus, daß normale, gedichtete Lager drin sind, wie man die vom MTB auch kennt.


Ach so. Ja, nee, sind's nicht. Neuer Steuersatz spart ordentlich Gewicht. In unserem Fall 107 g.


----------



## Freeriderin (14. April 2019)

Hallo,
Kaufe jetzt ein Early Rider, kann mir wer bitte ein paar Maße geben? Dann kann ich es gleich nächsten Samstag nach den Wünschen von meinem Sohn umbauen.
Steuersatz ist ein normaler 1 1/8“, oder?
Sattelstützenklemme, welche Größe brauche ich da?
Danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. April 2019)

Sattelklemme hat 28,6mm
Steuersatz, k.A.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. April 2019)

Steuersatz ist 1-1/8" - EC34/28,6 oben und  EC34/30 unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (15. April 2019)

Danke, dann kann ich shoppen.
Er bekommt einen roten KCNC Steuersatz und Vorbau und eine rote Sattelklemme....eig hatte er sich ein rotes Fahrrad gewünscht.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. April 2019)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Er bekommt einen roten KCNC Steuersatz und Vorbau und eine rote Sattelklemme.


----------



## Freeriderin (15. April 2019)

Genau mit dem Bike, habe ich ihn vom Early Rider überzeugen können. Jetzt ist mir nur der Verkäufer abgesprungen 

Aber habe zum Glück gute Angebote gefunden. Es müsste perfekt sein, er hat jetzt genau eine Schrittlänge von 45cm


----------



## un..inc (23. April 2019)

Kann man das original Belter Trail eigentlich problemlos auf Tubeless umrüsten?


----------



## zr0wrk (30. April 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann man das original Belter Trail eigentlich problemlos auf Tubeless umrüsten?


Also, ich habe mal nachgesehen. Unser Belter T16 hatte original keine Hohlkammerfelgen verbaut. Daher würde ich sagen: schwierig.


----------



## St-Pedali (5. Juni 2019)

Moin! Ich stehe kurz vor Anschaffung eines Belter Trails. Lohnt der Aufpreis zum Works mit Scheibenbremsen wirklich? Und hat jemand Erfahrung mit 305er Carbonfelgen? Denn die wären ja eine coole Tuningmassnahme.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2019)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> Moin! Ich stehe kurz vor Anschaffung eines Belter Trails. Lohnt der Aufpreis zum Works mit Scheibenbremsen wirklich? Und hat jemand Erfahrung mit 305er Carbonfelgen? Denn die wären ja eine coole Tuningmassnahme.


Du denkst über Carbon-Felgen nach und fragst dich wegen des Aufpreises zu Scheibenbremsen? Die Frage ist ja, was mit dem Bike gefahren werden soll und was der Aufpreis in deinem Haushalt ausmacht. Für die Fahrt zum Kindergarten braucht mein Kleiner keine Scheibenbremsen. Für stundenlange Bergabfahrten im Trailpark würde ich sie ihm nicht vorenthalten wollen.


----------



## DomXC (1. November 2019)

Gestern ist ein neues 2019er Belter Trail angekommen. Die Riemenscheibe an der Kurbel läuft unrund und hat einen knappen mm Höhenschlag. Dadurch wird der Riemen nicht gleichmäßig gespannt und sorgt (möglicherweise) für einen ungleichmäßigen Tritt.
Ein anderer User hier hatte bei zwei bestellten Rädern dasselbe Problem und im Puky-Thread darauf hingewiesen. Eventuell liegt aktuell ein Serienfehler vor.

Ist das bei euren (älteren) Modellen auch so? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Riemenantrieb?

Wäre schade wenn wir das bike zurückschicken müssten, denn sonst macht es einen super Eindruck...


----------



## St-Pedali (1. November 2019)

Eierende Riemenscheibe vorn? Das ist nicht schön. Mein Kleiner fährt ein Belter 16, das ich Anfang des Jahres gekauft haben. Das läuft rund, macht ihm einen Riesenspaß, präsentiert sich sehr stabil, da es schon diverse Stürze und "robustes Ablegen" wiederstehen musste. Ein tolles Rad. Aber ich gucke nochmal mit der Lupe auf die Riemenscheibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (5. November 2019)

DomXC schrieb:


> Gestern ist ein neues 2019er Belter Trail angekommen. Die Riemenscheibe an der Kurbel läuft unrund und hat einen knappen mm Höhenschlag. Dadurch wird der Riemen nicht gleichmäßig gespannt und sorgt (möglicherweise) für einen ungleichmäßigen Tritt.
> Ein anderer User hier hatte bei zwei bestellten Rädern dasselbe Problem und im Puky-Thread darauf hingewiesen. Eventuell liegt aktuell ein Serienfehler vor.
> 
> Ist das bei euren (älteren) Modellen auch so? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Riemenantrieb?
> ...


Unser 16er Belter fährt seit 4 Jahren ohne Mängel, vom Weg zur KiTa bis zu blauen Trails (Wurmberg, Klinovec). Dabei blieben auch Stürze nicht aus, dennoch läuft alles rund und auch der Riemen ist noch immer gleichmäßig gespannt. Kann über die Qualität echt nicht meckern, drum überlegen wir nun auf ein T24 umzusteigen für den Großen.

@zr0wrk wirklich ein schicker Aufbau, gefällr mir sehr gut. Bei uns ist's außer einem Satz trailtauglicher Reifen und neuer Pedale (haben ein Urban) nicht mehr geworden.


----------



## cadoham (6. November 2019)

Den Steuersatz habt ihr dann "ausgeschlagen" und den neuen mit entsprechendem Werkzeug eingepresst?

Könnte jemand mal die Hebellänge der Bremsarme (V-Brake) messen?


----------



## afru (6. November 2019)

Wir haben auch ein 20er Belter und nie Probleme gehabt mit dem Riemen.
Schade das es das so nicht mehr gibt bei aktuellen Versionen


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Januar 2020)

Auch an unserem neuen 16T laufen beide Zahnräder gleichmäßig.


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Januar 2020)

So langsam will ich mich mal um das Tuning des bisher noch originalen Belter Trail kümmern.
Ich würde das Tuning auf Farbtupfer beschränken und die Lieblingsfarbe (blau) über neue Kleinteile ins Radl bringen. Vielleicht kann mir da der ein oder andere ein paar Tipps bezüglich Bauteile geben. Ziel ist es kostengünstig *Farbe* ans Bike zu bekommen.

Sattelklemme: 28,6mm
Griffe: ?
Spacer: 1 1/8
Kettenblattschrauben: ? 
Schrauben Rahmen: M6 18mm?
Schrauben Achse: M6 16mm?
A-Head Kappe: Standard


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hab grad bei unserem alles auf Lila umgebaut.
Bei Amazon folgendes ...
Sattelklemme
Schrauben die passen überall, sogar auf die V Brakes.

Bei Ali dann noch ...
Steuersatz
Speichennippel
Kettenblattschrauben

Dazu noch Lizzardskins Mini Griffe, ODI Plastik Lenkerenden, Lila Bremsleitungen, Lila Würfel auf den Ventilen und ein paar Aufkleber in Lila. 
Bild kommt noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (24. März 2020)

Heute mal das Ostergeschenk weiter gebaut.
Ich denke, die oder andere Schraube wird noch die Farbe wechsep zu blau, aber im Prinzip kann der Osterhase kommen. ?


----------



## derwp (24. März 2020)

Sehr schöne blaue Akzente. Hast du das Ritzel einfach eloxieren lassen?


----------



## weezeewee (29. März 2020)

Moin in die Runde,
werde aus der HP nicht so ganz schlau. gibt es zwischen dem Urban und dem Seeker außer bei der Bereifung Unterschiede?


----------



## derwp (29. März 2020)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> werde aus der HP nicht so ganz schlau. gibt es zwischen dem Urban und dem Seeker außer bei der Bereifung Unterschiede?


Kommt auf die Rahmengröße an, aber wie ich das sehe ist Urban Riemen + Nabenschaltung + Felgenbremsen und das Seeker hat Kette mit (wen wunderts) Kettenschaltung und mechanischen Scheibenbremsen.

Grüße


----------



## weezeewee (30. März 2020)

Ah shit, hätte man dazu erwähnen müssen. Beim 16er


----------



## derwp (30. März 2020)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Ah shit, hätte man dazu erwähnen müssen. Beim 16er


Da sind es tatsächlich nur Reifen und Sattel. Beim Lenker bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Aber für 25€ (Ist der Preisunterschied bei bike-components) MTB Reifen in 16" zu finden wird glaube ich schwierig. Siehe auch bike-components.

Edit: Bei uns waren noch die Maxxis aus dem Link verbaut, jetzt sind es andere sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Tich (30. März 2020)

Schwalbe Black Jack in 16x1.90" gewogen 350-360g (inkl. dem Etikett) https://www.bike24.com/p2101308.html?q=black jack schwalbe um 7.05€ zzgl VSK
Kommt auf unseren Belter 16, ehemals Urban. Dazu noch ein breiterer Carbonlenker, KCNC Steuersatz und Vorbau, Reverse Young Star Griffe und neue Bremsbeläge für die VBrake. Bilder Folgen.


----------



## weezeewee (30. März 2020)

Ich hatte noch nen 10% Gutschein bei BMO und habe da jetzt das Belter 16 für 305€ geordert. Zwei mal Schwalbe Black Jack für je 6€ dazu. 

Passt auf den Vorbau eine normale Ahead Kappe?


----------



## derwp (30. März 2020)

Okay, das ist verdammt günstig!


weezeewee schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nen 10% Gutschein bei BMO und habe da jetzt das Belter 16 für 305€ geordert. Zwei mal Schwalbe Black Jack für je 6€ dazu.
> 
> Passt auf den Vorbau eine normale Ahead Kappe?


Sauber. Ja, die passt. Hab ne Sixpack bei mir draufgemacht.


----------



## Tich (2. April 2020)

Servus, gestern mal mit den Umbauten an meinem Early Rider Belter 16 gestartet.

Beim Wechsel vom Steuersatz gingen die Lagerschalen mit selbstgemachtem Werkzeug (Eisenrohr eingesägt und aufgebogen) gut raus, aber den Gabelkonus konnte ich in der kalten Garage selbst bei ordentlichem Draufhauen keinen mm bewegen. Ich werds heute nochmal mit angewärmten Konus probieren, dadurch sollte er ja weiter werden und nicht mehr so stramm draufsitzen.

Hat sonst noch wer einen Tip für mich? Als Werkzeug zum Entfernen stehen leider nur Hammer und Schraubenzieher zur Verfügung, ein spezielles Tool hab ich dafür nicht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (2. April 2020)

Tich schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer einen Tip für mich? Als Werkzeug zum Entfernen stehen leider nur Hammer und Schraubenzieher zur Verfügung, ein spezielles Tool hab ich dafür nicht.


Umlaufend ein altes Küchenmesser eintreiben, das ist i.d.R. schärfer als ein Schraubenzieher. Das Alter spielt keine Rolle, es sollte nur keines sein, das man hinterher noch mal in der Küche verwenden will.


----------



## derwp (2. April 2020)

Tich schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer einen Tip für mich? Als Werkzeug zum Entfernen stehen leider nur Hammer und Schraubenzieher zur Verfügung, ein spezielles Tool hab ich dafür nicht.


Bei mir hat es tatsächlich mit Beharrlichkeit und Schraubendreher gut funktioniert. War allerdings im lauwarmen (~20°C) Keller. Immer schön rundherum, irgendwann hat sich dann Erfolg eingestellt.


----------



## weezeewee (5. April 2020)

Habe nur nen kleines Optiktuning vorgenommen u neue Schlappen draufgezogen?


----------



## Phil1985 (6. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gestern auf Tour nen kleinen Racer der auf seinem 16 Belter Skinwall Reifen drauf hatte, gesehen.

Sah mega aus... leider find ich im Netz keine 16 Zoll Skinwall Reifen ?!?

Kein mir einer hier im Forum weiterhelfen?


----------



## weezeewee (6. April 2020)

Phil1985 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern auf Tour nen kleinen Racer der auf seinem 16 Belter Skinwall Reifen drauf hatte, gesehen.
> 
> ...



Guckst du hier:








						JUNIOR & SPECIALTY | CROWN GEM - Veetireco
					

We’ve taken the same competitive design of our full-size Crown Gem and developed a smaller version for the Junior class mountain bike competition. This tire is available in 12” up to 26” having options for tubeless ready in 20”, 24”, and 26”. to provide a true off-road performance no matter how...




					veetireco.com


----------



## akri1337 (7. April 2020)

hat jemand ahnung ob die teile vom 16er belter auch bei einem 14er seeker passen bzw welche nicht/schon?
würde es gerne mit blauen teilen umrüsten 
danke

lg


----------



## alex_k4 (14. April 2020)

Hallo, 

ich brauche eure Hilfe - beim Bike meines Sohnes ist die Riemenscheibe vorne unrund. Es scheint so als wäre die Achse verbogen. Bei unserem EarlyRider ist der Freilauf vorne verbaut 
Gabs das so oder war der Vorbesitzer kreativ?
Danke
LG Alex


----------



## weezeewee (14. April 2020)

alex_k4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauche eure Hilfe - beim Bike meines Sohnes ist die Riemenscheibe vorne unrund. Es scheint so als wäre die Achse verbogen. Bei unserem EarlyRider ist der Freilauf vorne verbaut
> Gabs das so oder war der Vorbesitzer kreativ?
> ...


Freilauf vorne? Wie meinst du das? Kannst du mal nen Foto posten?


----------



## zr0wrk (14. April 2020)

alex_k4 schrieb:


> Bei unserem EarlyRider ist der Freilauf vorne verbaut.


D.h. die Riemenscheibe ("Kettenblatt") lässt sich unabhängig von der Kurbel bewegen? Dass es so was gibt, weiß ich, aber an einem 16"-Belter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tich (14. April 2020)

Doch gibt es an den ersten bzw ganz alten Modellen. Damit dreht sich auch bei der Fahrt ohne treten der Riemen mit, da der Freilauf eben an der Kurbel montiert wurde. Zusätzlich sind auch die Kurbeln bei den alten Modellen teils länger, Gabelschaft dünner, ohne Vorderbremse, etc. Teils günstig zu bekommen, aber als Basis für custom Aufbau weniger geeignet.
Falls die Riemenscheibe defekt ist kann dir wohl nur jemand mit cnc Fräse oder ggf direkt der early rider support helfen. Welche Achse da verbaut ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## alex_k4 (14. April 2020)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Freilauf vorne? Wie meinst du das? Kannst du mal nen Foto posten?


----------



## JelloB (14. April 2020)

Ja, das gab's. Wir haben genau dieselbe Version.

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zum Rad. Ich habe den Belter 16 als Urban erworben und die VeeTire CrownGem draufgemacht. Dann habe ich noch andere Tektro-Bremsen mit längeren Armen verbaut, da sich der Reifen unter den Bremsen nicht ausging.
Leider schaffe ich es immer noch nicht ganz streiffrei im Rahmen und würde daher gerne, wie ganz am Anfang dieses Threads erwähnt, einen ganz geringfügig längeren Riemen verbauen. Kennt jemand Bezugsquellen hierfür? Ich habe in DE diesen hier gefunden, würde dafür aber mit Versand nach AT mehr als EUR 40.- nur für den Versuch bezahlen. Einen US-Shop habe ich auch noch gefunden, dort würden sich um EUR 40-50 zwei Längen (107 und 108 Zähne) ausgehen - besser zum Testen.
Der original verbaute Riemen ist mit HTD 840-8M beschriftet und hat meiner Zählung nach 106 Zähne. Ich suche also 856-8M-12 (12 ist die Breite in mm) und/oder 864-8M-12.

Was steht denn bei euren Beltern 16 so auf den Riemen? War da immer dieselbe Länge (840) verbaut?

Danke und liebe Grüße,
Jello


----------



## DomXC (14. April 2020)

JelloB schrieb:


> Was steht denn bei euren Beltern 16 so auf den Riemen? War da immer dieselbe Länge (840) verbaut?



840-8M, 2019er Belter Trail mit Vee Crown Gem.


----------



## JelloB (14. April 2020)

Danke!
Also immer noch gleich, obwohl wir das uralte Modell haben und du die Version 2019.


----------



## Phil1985 (27. April 2020)

Servus zusammen... brauch eure Hilfe! Der Sattel von unsrem Belter ist aufgerissen und ich finde nirgends einen neuen/gebrauchten...vorzugsweise in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (27. April 2020)

Phil1985 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen... brauch eure Hilfe! Der Sattel von unsrem Belter ist aufgerissen und ich finde nirgends einen neuen/gebrauchten...vorzugsweise in schwarz!


Hast du schon versucht ne Mail direkt an early-rider zu schicken? Die sind super nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. April 2020)

Phil1985 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen... brauch eure Hilfe! Der Sattel von unsrem Belter ist aufgerissen und ich finde nirgends einen neuen/gebrauchten...vorzugsweise in schwarz!


Was heißt denn "aufgerissen"? Nur das Leder defekt? Ich habe unseren Sattel damals neu bezogen. Ließ sich machen. Nieten ausbohren, Leder runter, neues rauf und neue Nieten rein. Kann dir sicher auch ein Sattler machen.


----------



## derwp (28. April 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "aufgerissen"? Nur das Leder defekt? Ich habe unseren Sattel damals neu bezogen. Ließ sich machen. Nieten ausbohren, Leder runter, neues rauf und neue Nieten rein. Kann dir sicher auch ein Sattler machen.


Ah stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Wo hattest du denn die großen Nieten her?
Der Sattel meines Junior ist zwar nicht aufgerissen, hat aber durch Stürze schon sehr gelitten... Wäre hier vielleicht auch eine Maßnahme.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. April 2020)

derwp schrieb:


> Ah stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Wo hattest du denn die großen Nieten her?


Irgendeiner der Anbieter im Internet. Hab sicher noch welche hier. Wenn du magst, schick mir 'ne PM.


----------



## ralfbernert (28. Juli 2020)

JelloB schrieb:


> Ja, das gab's. Wir haben genau dieselbe Version.
> 
> Ich hätte auch eine Frage zum Rad. Ich habe den Belter 16 als Urban erworben und die VeeTire CrownGem draufgemacht. Dann habe ich noch andere Tektro-Bremsen mit längeren Armen verbaut, da sich der Reifen unter den Bremsen nicht ausging.
> Leider schaffe ich es immer noch nicht ganz streiffrei im Rahmen und würde daher gerne, wie ganz am Anfang dieses Threads erwähnt, einen ganz geringfügig längeren Riemen verbauen.



konntest du das Problem mittlerweile lösen?

Ich bin gerade genau an der gleichen Stelle, habe die gleichen Reifen und Bremsen verbaut (das sind auch die beim 16 Belter Trail verbaut sind) nur war der Originalriemen 800-8M zu kurz. Jetzt habe ich den 840-8M bestellt und der ist deutlich zu lang.. aaaahh.

Falls mir irgend jemand einen Tipp geben kann, wäre ich extrem dankbar.. ?


----------



## JelloB (11. August 2020)

Nicht wirklich, habe genau die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit nur einem Zahn mehr, ist er so viel länger dass ich den Riemen nicht mehr ordentlich spannen konnte, ohne hinten aus dem Ausfallende zu fallen.

Meine Lösung war: Stollen vom Crown Gem seitlich leicht beschneiden


----------



## matt017 (21. September 2020)

Hier mal die Kurzzusammenfassung von meinem Belter Tuning. 
Eigentlich gehört es ja schon zu den leichteren Rädern, aber leichter geht natürlich immer. 
Besonders als es real in der Werkstatt stand, sind da schon ein paar echte Brocken ins Auge gefallen. 
Am Ende ist es wie bei jedem guten Leichtbauprojekt etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen, demgegenüber steht aber auch eine Ersparnis von über einem kg. (original sind jetzt nur noch Rahmen, Gabel und Antrieb) 
Dem Pilot bereitet es seit ein paar Wochen große Freude. Also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Ivenl (21. September 2020)

Würde dir empfehlen auf jeder Tour Ersatz bremsgriffe dabei zu haben, die halten keinen Sturz aus.


----------



## matt017 (21. September 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen auf jeder Tour Ersatz bremsgriffe dabei zu haben, die halten keinen Sturz aus.


So schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?
Ein paar kleinere Umfaller/Stürze haben sie schon überstanden, natürlich mit den obligatorischen Kratzern. 
Habe sie auch nur handfest angezogen, vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## Ivenl (21. September 2020)

Bei uns hat der erste Sturz den Hebel komplett verzogen, zwar am 24er (höhere Geschwindigkeit + mehr Systemgewicht) aber ich war wirklich entsetzt über die Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (21. September 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Kurzzusammenfassung von meinem Belter Tuning.
> Eigentlich gehört es ja schon zu den leichteren Rädern, aber leichter geht natürlich immer.
> Besonders als es real in der Werkstatt stand, sind da schon ein paar echte Brocken ins Auge gefallen.
> Am Ende ist es wie bei jedem guten Leichtbauprojekt etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen, demgegenüber steht aber auch eine Ersparnis von über einem kg. (original sind jetzt nur noch Rahmen, Gabel und Antrieb)
> ...


Klasse Umbau. Man sieht wo sich leicht viel einsparen lässt (rotierende Masse). Wenn noch vorhanden würde ich dir den Vorbau mit Aheadkappe abnehmen sowie ggf. die Bremsanlage komplett als Ersatzteil, je nach Preis. Unser ER hat nun schon 4 Jahre aufm Buckel und ich muss ein paar Dinge instandsetzen bevor es das dritte Kind fahren kann (denke nächsten Sommer ist's soweit).


----------



## matt017 (21. September 2020)

@odolmann Sorry, werde das ganze Zeug erstmal als Reserve behalten...


----------



## cocooncrew (23. Januar 2021)

Kennt jemand von der geneigten Leserschaft, eine Bezugsquelle für diesen Reifen? 

VEE CROWN GEM 16x2.25 skinwall

Finde leider nichts hier in Schland 🙄


----------



## JelloB (24. Januar 2021)

Ich hab die Crown Gem in 14 und 16 Zoll bei Commencal bestellt.


----------



## Wyppsilon (24. Januar 2021)

cocooncrew schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von der geneigten Leserschaft, eine Bezugsquelle für diesen Reifen?
> 
> VEE CROWN GEM 16x2.25 skinwall
> 
> Finde leider nichts hier in Schland 🙄


Schreib mal Hanni vom HometrailShop an, da warte ich nämlich auch drauf. Sollen im Februar kommen 🤙


----------



## cocooncrew (25. Januar 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Schreib mal Hanni vom HometrailShop an, da warte ich nämlich auch drauf. Sollen im Februar kommen 🤙


Danke für den Tipp, werde die mal anschreiben 



JelloB schrieb:


> Ich hab die Crown Gem in 14 und 16 Zoll bei Commencal bestellt.


Eben dort habe ich die auch nur gefunden mit einer aktuellen Lieferzeit vom 8. März 2021


----------



## cocooncrew (25. Januar 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Schreib mal Hanni vom HometrailShop an, da warte ich nämlich auch drauf. Sollen im Februar kommen 🤙



Eben eine Rückmeldung erhalten.....lieferbar voraussichtlich Ende Februar.
Bin gespannt ob meine Kleine eine merkliche Veränderung des Rollwiederstands bemerkt.
Geht ja dann von 2.0er (Semislicks) auf 2.25er (Stollen) 

Edit: Hannes meinte eben, dass er die Stollen etwas kürzen musste, damit es nicht schleift. Hatte hier auch jemand am 16" Belter diese Probleme?


----------



## gorn (30. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
___________________________________
vorab: ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich für die Anfrage nicht besser einen neuen Faden aufgemacht hätte - bitte lasst mich doch wissen wenn das angemessener wäre. Ich ziehe den Beitrag dann um.
___________________________________

wir haben es leider geschafft unseren Belter V4 in der letzten Saison aufzuarbeiten (ja ich weiß Riemenspannung - gerne lass ich  mich belehren):




Natürlich rutscht der alte Riemen jetzt immer rechts  ab und  das Geschrei ist entsprechend groß.

Die nötigen Teile sind wohl
-Freilauf
-Ritzel/Scheibe
-Riemen

Problem: EarlyRider hat die Teile fürs V4 garnicht mehr und die Teile als V5 (= + neues Hinterrad) erst im Zulauf mit unbestimmter Lieferzeit.

-->Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, wie ich das Rad noch kurzfristig fahrbereit bekomme?


Gruß


----------



## odolmann (30. Januar 2021)

@gorn im Prinzip haben wir das gleiche Problem, ich hatte eine Anfrage im Suche/Verkaufe Thread aber bisher ohne Reaktion. Über Cosmic Sports habe ich erfahren dass sie auf Ersatzteile warten, aber ohne genaue Info. Dabei die Frage an dich: wie unterscheiden sich die Versionen V4 und V5? Zählt das Modelljahr/Produktionsdatum oder erkennt man es an der Rahmennummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (30. Januar 2021)

@odolmann : die Fragen nach "welch Version" hatte ich mir auch gestellt. Anhand dieses Bildes hatte ich von Early Rider selbst die Auskunft "V4" erhalten. Es hieß V4 und V5 seien leider nicht mehr kompatibel. Daher auch das neue Laufrad. Laut deren Aussage soll aber das V5 dann schon deutlich einfacher selbst wartbar sein. Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso es dann jetzt auch schon die V6 gibt und was da nun wieder geändert wurde.

bei Cosmic Sports wurde mir erst mal gesagt, dass sie eigentlich nur an Gewerbe verkaufen + eben auch, dass sie gerade auf Teile warten.


----------



## Tich (30. Januar 2021)

gorn schrieb:


> Riemenspannung -
> Anhang anzeigen 1197498


Führt eine zu hohe oder zu niedrige Riemenspannung zu dem Schadbild?
Bei meinem dürfte sie tendenziell etwas straff sein, bislang läuft aber noch alles ganz gut gerade. Nur der Freilauf war etwas verdreckt. Hab ich mit WD40 ausgespült und anschließend mit einem Öl wieder geschmiert.
Mein Großer ist schon rausgewachsen, der kleine Bruder startet heuer mit dem Laufrad und soll auch noch seine Freude damit haben!


----------



## gorn (30. Januar 2021)

ich bilde mir ein dass wir den Riemen eher zu straff hatten.
Zu locker würde sich dann doch in "Durchdrehen" / überspringen bemerkbar machen?


----------



## odolmann (30. Januar 2021)

@gorn die Riemenscheibe bzw. der Freilaufkörper an unserem ER sieht identisch aus, dann ist es auch ein V4. Ich habe jetzt das Hinterrad etwas ausgerichtet und die Riemenspannung optimiert, vielleicht reicht das schon um ein seitliches Abrutschen zu verhindern.


----------



## cocooncrew (3. Februar 2021)

JelloB schrieb:


> Ich hab die Crown Gem in 14 und 16 Zoll bei Commencal bestellt.



Haben die VEE CROWN GEM 16x2.25 skinwall an der Gabel Deines 16" Belters geschliffen?


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Februar 2021)

Gestern hat es den Kurzen flach gelegt bzw. er ist mit nem anderen Fahrrad kollidiert. 
Dabei ist die Schraube für die linke Kurbel abgebrochen. 
Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich versuche das raus zu bohren oder direkt ne neue Kurbel brauch. 
Sehr ärgerlich, auch weil ich denke sowas sollte die Schraube schon aushalten, auch wenn sie aus China kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (17. Februar 2021)

Weiß jemand was das für eine Kurbelachse ist bzw. wo ich die her bekommen. 
Ist das ein BMX Standard oder was anderes? 

Leider gibt es bei den Specs keine Auskunft über das Tretlager. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## derwp (26. Februar 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was das für eine Kurbelachse ist bzw. wo ich die her bekommen.
> Ist das ein BMX Standard oder was anderes?
> 
> Leider gibt es bei den Specs keine Auskunft über das Tretlager.
> ...



Kann ich die nicht genau sagen. Aber ich würde dir an dieser Stelle Mut zusprechen um die Schraube auszubohren  👍


----------



## sebse (6. März 2021)

Seit heute hat der große auch sein erstes Fahrrad - er sagt er muss noch üben und ist wieder auf sein Laufrad .... 
geändert sind Bremsen, Lenker, Steuersatz, Reifen,  und der syncros. Ok der wiegt aber ich konnte nicht anders als Classic futzi. Was noch kommt ist innenlager mit Alu Schrauben und dann muss er erstmal Fahrradfahrer lernen 
Vg sebastian







ps: dank an alle die, die hier so tolle vorarbeit geleistet haben was pimpen angeht


----------



## Mzungu (6. März 2021)

Bremsgriffe sind geil. Kommt er dann dran wenn er 8 ist oder so.


----------



## sebse (6. März 2021)

Werden noch gedreht und könn noch näher an den Lenker ... also alles gut


----------



## d0nnae (3. Mai 2021)

Moin, wir haben ein altes Belter 16 V3 (vermutlich ~2012?), dem ich ein neues Tretlager verbaut habe. Und zwar ein 119-68er, wie es in der Partliste-Grafik aufgeführt ist. Leider passen die Kurbeln nicht richtig drauf. Wenn ich sie festziehe, haben sei immer noch Spiel (die Spitze des Tretlagers geht quasi durch die komplette Öffnung der Kurbel), mit etwas Tape um den Vierkant hält es dann (hatte der Vorbesitzer schon so gemacht). Allerdings ist die Kurbel nun auch noch zu nah am Rahmen. Wenn ich richtig die Schraube richtig fest anziehe, stösst die Kurbel hinten an.

Im Text wurde auch von einem 118-68er Innenlager geschrieben. Ist das eventuell das richtige oder ist das noch kleiner und würde die Probleme nur vergrößern?


----------



## JelloB (3. Mai 2021)

cocooncrew schrieb:


> Haben die VEE CROWN GEM 16x2.25 skinwall an der Gabel Deines 16" Belters geschliffen?


Bei der Gabel war ausreichend Luft, aber im Hinterbau ist es extrem knapp gewesen und ich musste die Stollen kürzen.
Außerdem musste ich die Bremsarme austauschen, da der Reifen bei unserem Modell nicht unter die Bremse passte.


----------



## Orangestyle (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo Dudes,
habe ein Problem mit dem Belter 16 von meinem Sohn und hoffe auf Hilfe von euch.

Ich habe ein knacken wenn das rechte Pedal unten und auf Last ist.
Ich habe schon das Tretlager ausgebaut gefettet, alles Ok. Pedale kontrolliert.
Sattelstütze und Vorbau/Lenker kontrolliert und gefettet.
Riemenspannung auch ok.

Ich weiß gerade nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2021)

Radlager?


----------



## Karl_Klarglas (1. September 2021)

Moin,

hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit Schutzblechen/ Mudgards? Welche passen da vernünftig?
Zumindest Letztere habe ich auf Bildern in diesem Thread gesehen.
Das Kind will ich nicht auf jeder Tour in Gummi packen, aber auch nicht jede Dreckecke vermeiden.

Ein AssSaver kommt leider nicht in Frage -wir haben ein 16er mit Kerzensattelstütze.

Danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (1. September 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit Schutzblechen/ Mudgards? Welche passen da vernünftig?
> Zumindest Letztere habe ich auf Bildern in diesem Thread gesehen.
> ...


Hallo.

mich habe auch nichts tolles gefunden! Habe aber einen Asssaver (https://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/s-guard-black/) montiert. Mit Kabelbindern und 2 Löchern im Sattel. Das passt ganz gut. Vorne habe ich noch nichts gefunden!


----------



## cocooncrew (1. September 2021)

Vom letzten Sölden Urlaub habe ich zwei Mudguards mitgebracht und einfach ans Belter gespaxt. Sieht nicht wahnsinnig toll aus, aber funktioniert hervorragen und die Dinger gabs in unserem Hotel für lau.
Sicherlich könnte man hier noch bisschen rumschneiden um die Passform zu optimieren, aber.....für was?


----------



## Karl_Klarglas (1. September 2021)

Na dann werde ich das mal testen - ein paar günstige Mudguards besorgen und schauen wie ich diese fixiert bekomme.


----------



## cocooncrew (2. September 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich das mal testen - ein paar günstige Mudguards besorgen und schauen wie ich diese fixiert bekomme.



Am besten mit den beiliegenden Kabelbinder, oder welche in transparent besorgen. Die fallen dann noch weniger auf.


----------



## John Rico (3. September 2021)

JelloB schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel war ausreichend Luft, aber im Hinterbau ist es extrem knapp gewesen und ich musste die Stollen kürzen.
> Außerdem musste ich die Bremsarme austauschen, da der Reifen bei unserem Modell nicht unter die Bremse passte.



Könntest du - oder jemand anderes - bitte mal die Breite der Reifen messen? Haben aktuell ein kubikes 14" mit schmalen Reifen und nun die Commencal entdeckt. Leider finde ich nichts zur Breite und bevor ich fast 50 € für Reifen zahle, die nicht passen... Die Breite müsste bei 14" und 16" ja die gleiche sein.


----------



## fissenid (11. September 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich das mal testen - ein paar günstige Mudguards besorgen und schauen wie ich diese fixiert bekomme.


Habe was entdeckt…









						woom™ MUDBLOCKA Schmutzfänger für Mountainbikes
					

woom™ MUDBLOCKA Schmutzfänger für alle woom™ Mountainbikes ✓leicht ✓robust ✓unauffällig ►Jetzt Schmutzfänger für Kinderfahrräder online kaufen!




					woom.com


----------



## cocooncrew (1. Oktober 2021)

John Rico schrieb:


> Könntest du - oder jemand anderes - bitte mal die Breite der Reifen messen? Haben aktuell ein kubikes 14" mit schmalen Reifen und nun die Commencal entdeckt. Leider finde ich nichts zur Breite und bevor ich fast 50 € für Reifen zahle, die nicht passen... Die Breite müsste bei 14" und 16" ja die gleiche sein.




Werde Anfang der Woche wohl die Reifen erhalten und dann mal sehen ob Sie passen.
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Slicks- oder Stollenreifen jeweils ohne Probleme an das Belter in 16" passen........Schau mer mal


----------



## derwp (3. Oktober 2021)

Servus,
konnte im Frühjahr über Commençal die Veetire Crown Gem in 16×2.25 mit Skinwall ergattern. Sieht Hammer aus, aber sie sind tatsächlich minimal zu breit und ich werde wohl die Seitenstollen kürzen müssen. In der Gabel passt es gerade so. Bin mit dem Ergebnis dennoch zufrieden.


----------



## cocooncrew (5. Oktober 2021)

Habe gestern auch die Veetire Crown Gem in 16×2.25 von Commençal erhalten und sie sehen auch gar nicht soooo breit aus am Belter aus. Könnte es damit zu tun haben, dass die geringere Gabelbreite mit älteren Modellen des Early Rider Belters zu tun hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (5. Oktober 2021)

Aktuell verbaut early Rider beim Hellion diese Reifen, deshalb kam ich auf die. An unserem (Jahrgang 2018? Ohne Gewähr) ist der Hinterbau offensichtlich etwas schmäler. Die originale Gabel (die liegt hier übrigens noch rum ) hat mehr Platz


----------



## cocooncrew (5. Oktober 2021)

Danke an @derwp für die Tipps.
Hier das Resultat in quick & dirty pics.
Es besteht mehr als genug Platz an unserem Belter, für die 2.25er Crowns 😎👌🏼


----------



## CUT-Radler (7. Oktober 2021)

cocooncrew schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch die Veetire Crown Gem in 16×2.25 von Commençal erhalten und sie sehen auch gar nicht soooo breit aus am Belter aus. Könnte es damit zu tun haben, dass die geringere Gabelbreite mit älteren Modellen des Early Rider Belters zu tun hat?


Auf der Suche nach einem alternativen Reifen  für das Belter unserer Nr. 2 bin ich auf eure Diskussion gestoßen und habe mal nach dem Reifen gesucht. Auf der Seite von Veetire findet sich folgender Hinweis:
„*Info von Early Rider:
Auf 14 "und 16" Early Rider Bikes, die ursprünglich mit Speedster ausgestattet waren, gibt es den Freiraum für den Crown Gem. 
Ältere 16 " Early Rider Bikes, die mit Maxxis Max Daddy oder Schwalbe Black Jack ausgestattet waren, hatten den erforderlichen Freiraum nicht. 
Die Early Rider 20" Belter und 24" Belter haben nicht die erforderliche ISO-Freigabe für einen Crown Gem. Das heißt nicht, dass er nicht passen würde, wir können nur nicht garantieren, dass er passt.“*

Quelle:





						CROWN GEM Kids & Jrs
					

Wir haben das gleiche wettbewerbsfähige Design unseres Crown Gem in voller Größe genommen und kleinere Versionen für den Mountainbike-Wettbewerb der Junior-Klasse entwickelt. Dieser Reifen ist in Größen von 12 Zoll 14 Zoll, 16 Zoll, 18 Zoll, 20...




					www.veetireco.de


----------



## cocooncrew (7. Oktober 2021)

CUT-Radler schrieb:


> *Das heißt nicht, dass er nicht passen würde, wir können nur nicht garantieren, dass er passt.“*



Den Spruch muss ich mir merken 

--> War mir schon fast klar, dass es an den alten Modelljahren liegt.


----------



## derwp (7. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns waren die Maxxis drauf und wie bereits geschrieben: es schleift


----------



## fissenid (22. November 2021)

Hallo,

hat jemand mal das Tretlager erneuert?
ist es ein Standard BSA (also Hollowtech)?

danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roooney86 (12. Dezember 2021)

Hi,

habe 2 Early Rider Seeker gekauft (14 und 16").
3 der 4 Laufräder eiern m.E. sehr stark.
Mantel sitzt richtig.

Woran liegt das? Zentrierung? 
Reklamieren? Oder merken die Kleinen davon eh nichts und einfach so lassen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## derwp (12. Dezember 2021)

roooney86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe 2 Early Rider Seeker gekauft (14 und 16").
> 3 der 4 Laufräder eiern m.E. sehr stark.
> ...


Hi,

sind die Bikes neu? Dann ja. Sind die Bikes gebraucht? Dann nein. Zu viele offene Fragen, zu wenig Hintergrundinfo 
Meine Erfahrung mit 12“ und 16“: bei 12“ ist ein leichtes Eiern erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten spürbar und das kommt eher seltener vor. Bei 16“ könnte man schon nochmal nachjustieren, da hab ich schon manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Fuhre bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten instabil wird. Kommt aber wirklich auf die Ausprägung an.
Muss alles bis Weihnachten fertig sein, oder?

Grüße


----------



## roooney86 (12. Dezember 2021)

Sorry, dachte das wäre klar wenn ich von Reklamation spreche. 
Wurden neu gekauft und ich habe keinen Stress bis Weihnachten. Habe nur bei der 25% Aktion zugeschlagen.


----------



## roooney86 (12. Dezember 2021)

Hab ein kurzes Video gemacht:

*Datei von filehorst.de laden *


----------



## derwp (12. Dezember 2021)

roooney86 schrieb:


> Hab ein kurzes Video gemacht:
> 
> *Datei von filehorst.de laden *


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du bei bike-components bestellt hast. Wenn denen das Video schickst und du es nicht eilg hast, ersetzen/reparieren die das bestimmt.


----------



## odolmann (29. Dezember 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man passende Inbus-Schrauben nachkaufen kann die für Hinterbau und Achse benötigt werden? Die Abmessungen lt. Hersteller sind M6x17,5mm aber mit dem Versand aus UK hadere ich. Gibt es Shops in D die ihr empfehlen könnt? Oder einfach zum Schrauben-Dealer vor Ort?


----------



## fissenid (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe M6 x 16 verwendet. Klappt auch


----------



## roooney86 (29. Dezember 2021)

derwp schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du bei bike-components bestellt hast. Wenn denen das Video schickst und du es nicht eilg hast, ersetzen/reparieren die das bestimmt.


Kurze Rückmeldung:
BC hat beide Räder komplett ausgetauscht. Der unrunde Lauf kommt laut ihrer Aussage nicht von den Felgen sondern von den Reifen. Beim 16" haben sie mich gefragt, ob es OK wäre wenn sie Schwalbe Reifen montieren. War für mich OK und beide Reifen laufen nun rund. 
Beim 14" haben sie mir das nicht angeboten und dort eiert das Vorderrad wieder. Werde ich also wieder reklamieren.


----------



## odolmann (29. Dezember 2021)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich habe M6 x 16 verwendet. Klappt auch


Okay. Auf die Schnelle habe ich diesen Shop gefunden, aber ich frag zunächst beim lokalen Händler ob der sowas auch führt.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Mai 2022)

Servus beinand,

eine Frage in die Runde, hat schon mal jemand das Übersetzungsverhältnis beim Belter (16) geändert? Ich komme da irgendwie nicht weiter. Als Option steht ja eh nur Riemenscheibe vorne oder Driver hinten tauschen zur Diskussion. Passende Teile habe ich leider keine gefunden… es geht darum, kürzer zu übersetzen, da der Zwerg eher schmächtig ist und es bei uns ständig auf und ab geht.

Danke schon mal, Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (8. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem es hier ziemlich ruhig geworden ist poste ich mal ein paar Bilder des Belters meiner großen Tochter.


----------

